# 25/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Dec 6, 2010)

Almost half way through this thing. Seems lately that interest is fading. Any theme ideas that might put some new life in it are welcome! Just PM me with any theme suggestions you might have that could throw a spark to it. 

I racked my brain for an idea and the only one that really strikes me this week should have been used already. However, since I didn't think of it then, I'll go ahead and use it now. 

The theme is:

THANKSGIVING

Take a shot of something you are truly thankful for and post it up here. If you're like me, you have a lot to be thankful for if you really stop and think about it. Take a look around you and see what you find that you are thankful for... 

And the usual garb...

Time frame for taking and submitting your photo is between now and next Monday at 8:00 PM. Photos taken outside that time frame are not eligible for submission to the challenge thread. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2010)

I think w/ the Holidays lots of folks are too busy to participate. I will try to get a shot sometime this week.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Turkey!*

Haven't missed one yet (challenge week - not turkey) so here goes - I am thankful for everything that nature provides.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 9, 2010)

Like wv I ain't missed one yet and don't plan to 

So I GIVE THANKS every day that I'm with the love of my life 

REBECCA


----------



## carver (Dec 9, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Like wv I ain't missed one yet and don't plan to
> 
> So I GIVE THANKS every day that I'm with the love of my life
> 
> REBECCA



I'm sure she puts up with alot Mike.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 9, 2010)

carver said:


> I'm sure she puts up with alot Mike.


 Yep and it's even worse since I retired  

That's why I know I got a GOOD ONE in her 

But then again that cast iron skillet she swings keeps me pretty much in check


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 9, 2010)

Good job Mike!  Wondered where them lumps came from!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 10, 2010)

Crickett said:


> I think w/ the Holidays lots of folks are too busy to participate. I will try to get a shot sometime this week.



Unfortunately I'm with you Crickett.  My retail job is 6 days a week and I spend my other day doing whatever my wife wants to so we get some time together.  I hope ya'll will forgive me ... I'll be back on track at the first of the year.


----------



## ronfritz (Dec 11, 2010)

Like Oddball in Kelly's Heros, I've been holding myself in reserve just in case some fresh troops were needed.

Here's couple of ladies for which I am certainly thankful.  I snapped this one today at the WalMart when Miss JoJo took the grandgirls up to see Clark Howard and do the Toys For Tots thing.


----------



## carver (Dec 11, 2010)

ronfritz said:


> Like Oddball in Kelly's Heros, I've been holding myself in reserve just in case some fresh troops were needed.
> 
> Here's couple of ladies for which I am certainly thankful.  I snapped this one today at the WalMart when Miss JoJo took the grandgirls up to see Clark Howard and do the Toys For Tots thing.



cool shot and a great thing to do.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, the challenge worked again.  My guilt made me remember my camera and I got a shot.  I'm thankful for every day!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 12, 2010)

11th hour but i made it! i am so thankful that HE loves me !!!


----------



## Niner (Dec 13, 2010)

I am thankful for a warm fire on a cold night, and my beautiful wife to share it with.


----------

